# Metformin and FET



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone knew whether I should be now taking metformin.  We are hoping to have FET in July/ August this year.  I had been on Metformin, for infertility not diabetes,  for ages but stopped when I was having the twins, but now wondering if I should restart taking it.  We had a clinic appointment this week and I forgot to ask!!!


Hope that makes sense


Mo


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi 

My clinic doesn't put you on metformin for fet as they think it is useful during stims to improve egg quality and reduce ohss.

I think it's worth asking your clinic though, if it helps regulate your cycle (is it for pcos?) it can only be a good thing. I'm trying to remember what i did before my fet. I don;t think i could face the side effects so i didn't take it.


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Hi Hetty,


Thanks for that, got DH to phone the clinic today just to check as you know how these things play on your mind!!


Our favorite nurse is going to speak to the consultant about it and all the other damn BP meds I'm on to see, yes its for PCOS so might need to who knows, they are great side effects aren't they!!!


Thanks


Mo


----------

